# Hyatt membership now comes with Interval Gold



## optimist (Jan 10, 2015)

Got a package in the mail that includes Gold membership card, fancy brochure and a coupon book.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 10, 2015)

The coupon book is worthless in my opinion.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 10, 2015)

The coupon book has entertainment book type deals.  There are more online.  We used it when we were in Virginia beach to visit the Nauticus museum in Norfolk.


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan (Jan 10, 2015)

optimist said:


> Got a package in the mail that includes Gold membership card, fancy brochure and a coupon book.



I do not own, but have been looking at Hyatt for a while,  what is included in the gold membership? Did a google search for interval gold, and basically looks like higher trading power (which i thought was suspose to be high with hyatt to begin with) and it also mentioned something about an option for shorter stays of less then a week.  Is this the info you got in the mail?  Just curious.

From what I could find on the short stay exchange program, sounds like the majority of the inventory for shorter stays is only available at 30 days out.  

Sounds pretty worthless to me also.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 10, 2015)

No higher trading power.  You get a $25 discount off getaways (II rentals), the ability to use short stays, and interval options (cruise exchanges).  Shortstays are often limited to off season and overbuilt areas and the options are almost never a good use for points or an exchange.  It's mostly fluff.


----------



## optimist (Jan 10, 2015)

I agree that it's mostly fluff. The only real value is the $25 off the getaways which could add up in a year. I even bought gold one year because they were running a special where gold got $75 off so it was a wash.  
I would never pay for it, but it's nice that it's now an added perk of Hyatt ownership.


----------



## lizap (Jan 10, 2015)

I agree about the $25 off being the only real value, although if you can travel offseason, the short stay option could be a plus too.



optimist said:


> I agree that it's mostly fluff. The only real value is the $25 off the getaways which could add up in a year. I even bought gold one year because they were running a special where gold got $75 off so it was a wash.
> I would never pay for it, but it's nice that it's now an added perk of Hyatt ownership.


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan (Jan 11, 2015)

optimist said:


> Got a package in the mail that includes Gold membership card, fancy brochure and a coupon book.



I would assume everyone will be paying "extra" for the interval upgrade with next years MF's..   My guess would be between $50-$100 added to the MF for the worthless upgrade ???


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't think it will be that bad if at all.  Hyatt was bought by II's parent company.  I don't think the club is paying full price for the benefit.  Corporate accounts often get discounted memberships and/or upgrades due to the nature of the volume.  They are also trying to get more points type inventory into the club that is eligible for nightly stays.  Nightly stays are only open to gold and platinum members.  II is also selling their own brand of points through resorts -club interval gold.  They have had to rely on excess weeks inventory for the short stays but if they can get enough points members into the program that are eligible for short stays it makes the program more attractive and viable.


----------



## lizap (Jan 11, 2015)

Agreed.  Great way for them to promote their programs.  They had said they would be adding additional Hyatt resorts...


QUOTE=tschwa2;1713334]I don't think it will be that bad if at all.  Hyatt was bought by II's parent company.  I don't think the club is paying full price for the benefit.  Corporate accounts often get discounted memberships and/or upgrades due to the nature of the volume.  They are also trying to get more points type inventory into the club that is eligible for nightly stays.  Nightly stays are only open to gold and platinum members.  II is also selling their own brand of points through resorts -club interval gold.  They have had to rely on excess weeks inventory for the short stays but if they can get enough points members into the program that are eligible for short stays it makes the program more attractive and viable.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kal (Jan 12, 2015)

My guess is that Interval is providing another incentive for HRC owners to release Hyatt units (points) and stay in Interval units.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't own Hyatt, but I agree with others that the $25 discount on getaways is the best deal. II is affiliated with Entertainment Publications on the coupons they offer. You aren't limited to the coupons in the book. You can also access online coupons for your location or travel destinations. There are some fairly good deals. Though nothing ground breaking.

I wonder though if you can upgrade to Platinum II membership at a discounted price. The difference between the gold membership price and platinum?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 12, 2015)

According to someone on the II forum, you can not.  It is full price to get platinum.  Usually if you have gold you would have to get a prorated refund and then you purchase platinum.  You don't just pay the difference.


----------



## Kal (Jan 13, 2015)

Remember, if you own two Hyatt units, you will be paying for TWO Interval Gold memberships.


----------



## chriskre (Jan 13, 2015)

Kal said:


> Remember, if you own two Hyatt units, you will be paying for TWO Interval Gold memberships.



Can you deposit other non Hyatt units into the free II account or is it a cross over grid type account?


----------



## Kal (Jan 13, 2015)

No, the "Hyatt II" account is isolated from any other non-Hyatt properties.  You cannot co-mingle timeshares.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 13, 2015)

Kal said:


> Remember, if you own two Hyatt units, you will be paying for TWO Interval Gold memberships.



But what are you paying for. I thought it was free, or otherwise included in the fees you already pay?


----------



## Kal (Jan 13, 2015)

The "membership fees" are indeed included as line items in the maintenance fees.  HRC is one and Interval is another.  There is no discount for both of those if you own multiple units.

 If you look at the Maintenance Fee as a single item, the two memberships could be considered as "free".  That's one of my pet complaints and I voice it to anyone in Hyatt who is within hearing range.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 13, 2015)

Especially now that they are owned by the same company, it would be nice if they could do what most other companies do (Starwood- SVN, Marriott-enrolled weeks, and Wyndham).  Charge a regular fee that would apply even if you only own one week and then a discounted additional nominal fee ($35-50) for the second and then anything above that would  be no additional fee.


----------



## optimist (Jan 14, 2015)

It would also be nice, now that they are the same company, to let us book II weeks two years in advance, like you can with any other account except Hyatt, where it is only one year in advance.


----------



## Quinte (Apr 4, 2015)

*Made use of coupons*

We made use of the online coupons for our recent trip and found them quite good.


----------



## Suzy (Jun 27, 2015)

Has anyone had their Interval Gold dropped from their Hyatt Account?  Mine disappeared and I own four Hyatts, received four Interval Gold membership cards and books in the mail earlier this year.  Now when I log in it says I need to upgrade.


----------

